# Gantt-/Balken-/Netzplan - Diagramme



## JensKohlmann (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht, wie o.g. Diagramme
in Java interaktiv erstellt werden können ?

Wichtig ist, daß das Gantt z.B. für den Benutzer editierbar ist,
die Balken sich also verschieben lassen und die neuen Termine
für Konsistenzprüfungen dann ausgewertet werden können.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus 

Gruss

Jens


----------



## Azrahel (18. Mai 2006)

Also ich weiss ja nicht obs dir was hilft, mein Kollege benutzt hierfür Varchart von Netronic. 

Der erstellt damit nen Leitstand um Aufträge zu Maschinen zu planen. 

Guggst du hier : www.netronic.de/german/index.html

in wie weit das auch als Free/Shareware zu haben ist kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, weil der entsprechende Kollege die Woche nicht greifbar ist :-/

Ansonsten kenn ich für sowas noch JFreeChart:
http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/index.php

ob die damit erstellten Grafiken allerdings editierbar sind weiss ich nicht, hab mich damit noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Leider hab ich dazu auch keine Beispielcodes im Netz gefunden, und die API soll 39 Doller kosten :-(

Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter


----------



## AlArenal (18. Mai 2006)

Eine freie und gute Komponente zur Anzeige und zur Manipulation von Gantt-Diagrammen ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Hatte da vor ein paar Monaten auch mal gesucht.


----------



## lhein (18. Mai 2006)

Also soweit ich weiss kann man im JFreeChart keine Diagramme editieren. Es dient der reinen Visualisierung.

lr


----------



## Guest (18. Mai 2006)

@LR
Sag mal weisst du wo man da was an BeispielCodes bekommen kann? ich hab mich mal ne halbe Schicht durchs Netz gesucht aber nix Sinnvolles gefunden.


----------



## AlArenal (18. Mai 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @LR
> Sag mal weisst du wo man da was an BeispielCodes bekommen kann? ich hab mich mal ne halbe Schicht durchs Netz gesucht aber nix Sinnvolles gefunden.



Bin zwar nicht LR, aber:

http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/samples.php


> The following charts have been generated using *the demonstration applications included with JFreeChart* version 0.9.15:


----------



## lhein (18. Mai 2006)

Jau, und ausserdem sind bei der Library Demos dabei.

lr


----------



## JensKohlmann (22. Mai 2006)

Hi,

bin bei der Suche nach geeigneten Möglichkeiten interaktive Gantt-Balkendiagramme
zu erstellen über Eclipse GEF gestolpert.

Kennt das schon jemand, und wenn ja, lohnt sichs da weiter einzusteigen oder
ist das GEF nicht so empfehlenswert ? 

Gruss

Jens


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mai 2006)

GEF ist zum zeichnen von Graphen hervorragend geeignet und ziemlich gut durchdacht IMO.
Nachteil ist eben das GEF(derzeit) nicht ausserhalb von Eclipse funktioniert und das es einiges an einarbeitungszeit erfordert.


----------

